# Can reps see red or blue light ? Opinions please



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Looking at putting a few night lights in with nocturnal reps
I know you can get red and blue night lights but my question is can reptiles see these colours?

I read an artical before about treating beardies for coccidia and keeping them warm at night to the normal 28 degrees to help the good bacteria flourish in the heat
The artical said to use ceramic heat as reptiles can see red and blue night light even though a lot of people say they cannot and that in seeing this light the animal would not get a nights sleep and get more stressed and sick

So the burning question is can they see it?

Reply simple yes or no


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, there is evidence that reptiles can see blue or red light.

The red and blue lights are recommended because they are *less disturbing* to a reptile at night than bright white light.


----------



## Hazze (Dec 8, 2009)

I was told no by a reputable rep shop


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ive always been told they can see blue but not red


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Score*

Yes 1
No 1
Inbetween 1


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

I think I read this somewhere on here -

_Most reptiles can see colour very well (with the exception of snakes, I believe), many see colour better than we do (particularly chelonians). Like birds, many reptis are visual creatures, and colour plays a large part in displays (think of anoles' brightly-coloured dewlaps, and mood colouration in chameleons, to name a few).

Red bulbs are often used at night because they don't seem to bother the animals much. But there is a huge difference between a red bulb, and an infrared bulb. The visible light spectrum includes everything from red to violet- infrared is below red and is invisible to us, and ultraviolet is above violet and is also invisible to us.

Some night bulbs made for herps are just painted red and claim to be "special night bulbs," but are no different than red party bulbs or Christmas tree lights. True infrared bulbs often have a reddish glow to the element inside, but do not emit visible light.

Either way, a dull red light at night doesn't seem to bother many reptiles or amphibians, so as long as the paint doesn't chip or flake off into the enclosure it works just as well as an infrared bulb.
_

So a yes from me (regarding red anyway)


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Out of whats here tho id take this as the best advice. Sshisto is normally right



Ssthisto said:


> Yes, there is evidence that reptiles can see blue or red light.
> 
> The red and blue lights are recommended because they are *less disturbing* to a reptile at night than bright white light.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Blue for me*

Blue seems the best choice to me as a moon type glow as a full moon fairly lights everywhere

Maybe a stupid way to look at it but common sense tell me to look at it this way


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

mike10205 said:


> Blue seems the best choice to me as a moon type glow as a full moon fairly light everywhere
> 
> Maybe a stupid way to look at it but common sense tell me to look at it this way


I use the Lucky Reptile moonlight LED lamps. Doesn't seem to upset anything with my cresty.


----------



## hickman2342 (Nov 15, 2009)

I changed my bulbs back to red, long story... 6 month on sick blah blah.... however, when his (Beardie) uv went off, he went for a run around his viv, he ran up his basking spot and ran right off the edge, when using them prior to using temporary spot lights, my beardies always settle alot quicker so i would say NO

HTH


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

*lucky reptile led*

Rob 

Just looking at those on livefoods.co.uk 
i was on earlier but never noticed them

Are they quite small?
I noticed they do one and also a set of 6 with a transformer
Which do u use
Like i really need another transformer and loads of wiring like a hole in the head

We have 5 vivs now all built in wall to wall floor to ceiling and not easy got at with wiring lol


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

they can see any coloured bulb,as its just a white bulb coloured but they cant see infra red bulbs see the link,,
exo terra infrared bulb - Google Product Search


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

mike10205 said:


> Rob
> 
> Just looking at those on livefoods.co.uk
> i was on earlier but never noticed them
> ...


They are on this page -

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile vivarium supplies mail order

15th item in the list (if I counted correctly!!) They are quite small, just screw in to a standard E27 lamp holder.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> they can see any coloured bulb,as its just a white bulb coloured but they cant see infra red bulbs see the link,,
> exo terra infrared bulb - Google Product Search


Been reading up on these and yeah it seems they cant see infared but neither can we so it would be no use for night viewing and only for night heat

Thats my understanding of it maybe im wrong not sure?


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

rob2278 said:


> They are on this page -
> 
> Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile vivarium supplies mail order
> 
> 15th item in the list (if I counted correctly!!) They are quite small, just screw in to a standard E27 lamp holder.


see them now buddy i was looking at the ones below

Does it give of a blue light? i assume


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

mike10205 said:


> Been reading up on these and yeah it seems they cant see infared but neither can we so it would be no use for night viewing and only for night heat
> 
> Thats my understanding of it maybe im wrong not sure?


exo terra do infra red bulbs look at the link i gave you,i use them in my vivs and i can see them fine unless im super human

exo terra infrared bulb - Google Product Search


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

*i have one of those*



lizard wizard said:


> exo terra do infra red bulbs look at the link i gave you,i use them in my vivs and i can see them fine unless im super human
> 
> exo terra infrared bulb - Google Product Search


U may be a wizard but ur not super human as i can see it too lol

This was what we bought at first the 50w version for normal daytime light for raptor gecko but way to hot and was cooking the viv so a big no go there

Went with 25w sunglo


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

This is how it looks










Brighter than in real life due to the camera compensating for the dark room.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

mike10205 said:


> U may be a wizard but ur not super human as i can see it too lol
> 
> This was what we bought at first the 50w version for normal daytime light for raptor gecko but way to hot and was cooking the viv so a big no go there
> 
> Went with 25w sunglo


thats exactly wot i use the 25w ones are you having trouble with them


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> thats exactly wot i use the 25w ones are you having trouble with them


If u mean the long type 25w sunglo
No bother at all apart fron one blowing after about a month
Have one in with the gecko and one in with the corn

Good for small vivs

Not so good for the tree monitor viv lol
Have 160w solar glo and would like a few more degrees maybe

Hit 40 up top and 21 down the bottom
Good gradient i suppose


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

rob2278 said:


> This is how it looks
> 
> image
> 
> Brighter than in real life due to the camera compensating for the dark room.


I like that will give them a go
Have you a red light on too Rob?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

lizard wizard said:


> exo terra do infra red bulbs look at the link i gave you,i use them in my vivs and i can see them fine unless im super human
> 
> exo terra infrared bulb - Google Product Search


Those aren't JUST infrared - you're quite right, if they were they wouldn't give off visible light we can see either.

The only true infrared bulbs are *ceramics* - because infrared radiation is also known as "heat".

For those of you who think that a reptile can't see red light, try putting a red "dot" on the wall or floor of the vivarium with a laser pointer. If they react to it... they can see it, since they aren't SMELLING it. Some snakes will chase a laser pointer dot, which implies it is *very* visible to them.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

mike10205 said:


> I like that will give them a go
> Have you a red light on too Rob?


The red lamp is the heat lamp for the tank, controlled by a dimmer stat.


----------

